# LED DRL on normal TT



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there,

First of all, I'll apologize for my poor english, I'm belgian.

I was interested in the retrofit of TTS lights (with LED DRL) in my arriving TT TFSi 2.0 (will be delivered in May 2010).
According to several sources the retrofit of TTS lights wasn't possible, and it was also mentionned on the Audi UK site.

But since a few days, there is some interesting news.
See the text below copied from the Audi UK site:

"Description

The distinctive LED daytime running lights from the TTS can be retrofitted to other TT models. The Audi TT LED daytime running light kit enhances the TT's sporty appearance while improving road safety. The LED daytime running lights use less energy than conventional halogen bulbs, aiding efficiency and having a very long life expectancy. The kit includes two Xenon Plus headlights for fitting to vehicles already fitted with Xenon Plus. MY10 vehicles require an adapter at extra cost, please consult your Audi Centre for details. "

Does anyone have details (references ...) or more info about this extra adapter ?

Best regards,

Ska


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I have had them done, from this company but they are in the South of England

www.vwcruise.com

I had my TT TDi Halogen headlights taken out, and DRL's put in around 6 months ago  

Paul


----------



## MaxGaffin99 (Jan 29, 2010)

how much did it cost you?

max


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

MaxGaffin99 said:


> how much did it cost you?
> 
> max


Prices are on the website.

But it costs alot 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

10% less with TTOC membership :wink: If you have the work done at their place


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> I have had them done, from this company but they are in the South of England
> 
> http://www.vwcruise.com
> 
> ...


Paul
Have they got to replace the whole unit or can they add DRL's.My god I've only had the car 4 days and I'm looking to mod it  :lol: 
Cheers
Martyn


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I have had them done, from this company but they are in the South of England
> ...


Hahaaha, nice one! :lol:

Whole unit mate, cannot mod them as they would be doing the same as others have done on here which i dont like, which is buying an LED strip off ebay for £20 and sticking them inside the headlight 

So yeh, they buy and supply and fit whole new units for you 

Paul


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Cheers Mate

Better start saving then,the misses loves them so could be a major swing factor :lol: :lol: Pity you had to work Sunday we had a good day 

Martyn


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Back to initial subject ...

MY 2010 requires a special adapter for fitting TTS LED DRL lights.
Requires also to have Xenon installed.

Does anyone know something about the Audi adapter ?

Cheers ;-)

Ska


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I also had mine replaced by Vwcruise as well. I didnot have Zenon lights originally; but Halogen ones. The adapter is a small wiring loom that is required. Pre 2008 models also need a switch; post they can run through the current programming. I only had my car two weeks when they were fitted and love them. Costs around £1400 though


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

heathstimpson said:


> I also had mine replaced by Vwcruise as well. I didnot have Zenon lights originally; but Halogen ones. The adapter is a small wiring loom that is required. Pre 2008 models also need a switch; post they can run through the current programming. I only had my car two weeks when they were fitted and love them. Costs around £1400 though


wow that is alot for some fairy lights, thats like a full turbo back system cost, more !


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

DrTroy said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I also had mine replaced by Vwcruise as well. I didnot have Zenon lights originally; but Halogen ones. The adapter is a small wiring loom that is required. Pre 2008 models also need a switch; post they can run through the current programming. I only had my car two weeks when they were fitted and love them. Costs around £1400 though
> ...


I bought mine from Bryn which were 5months old for £700 then paid £180 for them to be fitted so not too bad. I travel quite a few country roads and my other car has zenon lights so much prefer them. I couldn't find a nearly new car with them as an option so decided to go this route...


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Up...


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Just reading the previous posts. Had a quick look at the HazzyDays website and it looks like to me that if I kept the halogen lights on the car and just had the running day lights fitted it would be £195 is that right? They would just add the LEDs?

I have a October 59 plate, TT but not an S-line, so would this be possible, seriously thinking of doing it....

thanks for your replies in advance

Tony


----------



## finallygotaTT (Aug 11, 2010)

Ziggytt said:


> Just reading the previous posts. Had a quick look at the HazzyDays website and it looks like to me that if I kept the halogen lights on the car and just had the running day lights fitted it would be £195 is that right? They would just add the LEDs?
> 
> I have a October 59 plate, TT but not an S-line, so would this be possible, seriously thinking of doing it....
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the £195 is to fit a set of Bi-xenons with LEDs that you already own. So you would need to get your hands on a set of lights yourself and they would fit them for you. Keeping the halogen lights and just adding the LEDs would be similar to what Paul mentioned above. I was considering getting my lights changed but decided the money was better spent on wheels and exhaust. Might do it eventually though.


----------

